# Detailingworld[emoji769] Review – Dodo Juice Orange Plush Ultra Soft Drying Towel



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

*Introduction*
Hi all,

Many thanks to Dom and all at Dodo Juice for sending me the Orange Plush Ultra Soft Drying Towel to review. It's a 60 x 60cm towel rated at 1000gsm, so really lovely and weighty.

As with all my reviews, I'd recommend having a rummage around the Dodo Juice website, it's genuinely a really good site, with some really cracking photography supporting the Dodo Juice products www.dodojuice.net

*The Product*
The Dodo Juice Orange Plush Ultra Soft Drying Towel arrived, well packaged, in a really nice, quality feeling snap seal bag, with the usual Dodo Juice branding.










The branding is, as with all the products, distinctively Dodo, as I've mentioned in previous reviews, I love the play-on-words for many of their products. The Orange Plush is exactly that. It's Orange, and plush, and feels genuinely soft and, em, plush (I know, but I can't find another suitable word).

The bag has the following details on the label.




























*The Manufacturer says:*

From https://dodojuice.net/collections/m...-polishing/products/orange-plush-drying-towel

_ Orange Plush is what happens when you supercharge a drying towel.
A best-seller since launch, we created it by taking two super-soft plush pile drying towels, then stitching them together with a nice soft microsuede edging. Boom. Double thickness two-sided drying in the same 60x60cm format. 500gsm? Not today... you do the math. We're looking at 1000gsm ladies and gentlemen.
This means it's just as soft and scratch-free as normal but being double the density, it's super absorbent and can gobble up far more water than normal.
In fact, if you subscribe to Auto Express, get checking your back issues... in April 2012, the Orange Plush absorbed 1.6 litres of water beating all other drying towels on test in terms of sheer absorbency!
Softness, check. Absorbency, near dammit unrivalled. Edging, soft. Tag, no chance (due to*the risk to bodywork). Colour, orangey. Size, 60x60cm size for good manageability/handling.
If you're after a plush drying towel, with a deep pile to keep dirt away from your paintwork in order to minimise swirls, look no further. Add this bad boy to your basket.
*Auto Express Commended 2013*

Care of drying towels.*All our drying towels are fully machine washable. Wash them with a non-bio liquid at 30 degrees for light soiling or 40 degrees for heavier contamination - or even better, grab some of our Dodo Juice Furry Liquid, which is made for the job. Powders may not dissolve fully and could become caught in the fibres, so liquids are better... and bio detergents may eat the stitching over time. Avoid the use of fabric conditioners or softeners*at all costs as these can make*microfibre cloths water repellent. If this happens, you'll need to send the cloth to the dry cleaners, or soak it in a strong APC solution overnight (Dodo Juice Total Wipe Out is ideal for this).*Finally, fluffiness can be restored by tumble drying on a*low*heat. High heat will damage the fibres. Some clumping/entangling of fibres is natural as the microfibre becomes older - consign old microfibres that are past their best to secondary duties like wheel cleaning._

*The Method*

So, my wife's A5 was pre-washed, washed then rinsed, and this was the point at which I brought out the Orange Plush.










And rinsed










Orange plush opened and removed.










Set onto the panel, and left for a few seconds to see what was absorbed, I patted it to help a bit.



















Then did a slow drag across the boot lid, again to see how it faired out.



















And the result:










It's worth noting that it was a properly cold day, so you'll see some residual condensation on the car.

*Price*

The Dodo Juice Orange Plush is available to purchase directly from Dodo Juice at https://dodojuice.net/collections/m...-polishing/products/orange-plush-drying-towel

And it costs £14.

I logged in, added an Orange Plush to my basket, and delivery to NI was calculated at £4.50.

*Would I use it again?*

Absolutely. Definitely.

*Conclusion*

I absolutely loved it.

Get one. Honestly, you'll be really impressed.

I did get a few stray fibres coming loose when I first used it, but this is completely normal for a new drying towel.










This was a brilliant drying cloth.










As always, thanks for taking the time to read.

Cooks

"Detailingworld reviewer has followed the Manufacturer's Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

